# Tear Jerker Alert; Beagles See Outside For First Time



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

72 Lab Beagles were rescued from a laboratory.

This is a short video of a few of them seeing outside and touching grass for the first time ever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I saw a couple of stories on the Network News about these pups-it's amazing to see how well they're adjusting. I hope they all find loving homes soon.

I can so relate to this story, my Roxy is a former puppy mill momma that spent her first two years of her life in a cage. It was amazing to watch her experience things for the first time.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh my that was a tear jerker for sure!! SO sad those poor babies were kept in cages like that.. so happy to see them stretch their legs and be DOGS!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Awwww thanks for sharing that, I got goosebumps on top of my goosebumps. 

What on earth are they being tested for and why? Doesn't make any sense.


----------

